

Craig Newmark: Women Startup Challenge NYC to Fund Women-Led Startups - jkurnia
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-newmark/this-is-how-were-funding_b_8073060.html

======
diyiflms
Super excited about the Women Startup Challenge! We need this!

